# What SSK to get for E46 M3???



## Z3RO (Jul 3, 2003)

I have heard lots of issues about ACS, UUC and RE.
I still couldn't resolve which to get. but one thing I know is ACS is the best of all but it's pricey. Skip on that, upgraded UUC or upgraded RE? or combination (ex. UUC SSK with RE WSR)?


----------



## Z3RO (Jul 3, 2003)

RS2 said:


> Yeah, ACS products in general are way too over-priced but also overrated!
> 
> I'm thinking about the RE without the WSR. Read the UUC vs. Rogue  review!
> 
> /RS2


Why don't you get the WSR? It's in the package and besides, it's good.


----------



## Z3RO (Jul 3, 2003)

RS2 said:


> Read the review and you will understand why.
> 
> /RS2


I read the review. Great one.
May I know what is your reason not to get the WSR? Juz curious though.
Is it because it adds weight?coz I think the WSR helps to make the shifting deliberate and less notchy.

If this is the fact, I think both shifter is exactly the same. The only difference is using and not using the WSR. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

Z3RO said:


> I read the review. Great one.
> May I know what is your reason not to get the WSR? Juz curious though.
> Is it because it adds weight?coz I think the WSR helps to make the shifting deliberate and less notchy.
> 
> If this is the fact, I think both shifter is exactly the same. The only difference is using and not using the WSR. Correct me if I'm wrong.


One you're wrong because you have no idea what the WSR actually does. If you actually read my review you would understand what it indeed "adds" to the equation. The shifter levers are NOT the same either. Deliberate in my review = S L O W as molasses..... Which is why I took the extra 2 hours to pull it and the rest of the RE kit out of my car and put the UUC back in - but what do I know?

Two, you're an _assohole for stealing bandwidth from my website (your signature dipshit) - this I do know....

cheers

mike


----------



## Z3RO (Jul 3, 2003)

mike_m3 said:


> One you're wrong because you have no idea what the WSR actually does. If you actually read my review you would understand what it indeed "adds" to the equation. The shifter levers are NOT the same either. Deliberate in my review = S L O W as molasses..... Which is why I took the extra 2 hours to pull it and the rest of the RE kit out of my car and put the UUC back in - but what do I know?
> 
> Two, you're an _assohole for stealing bandwidth from my website (your signature dipshit) - this I do know....
> 
> ...


OK. Sorry for using your sig. I'll take it out. Peace dude.
btw, I think i'll just go with UUC and forget about all troubles that have been confusing me.


----------



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

RS2 said:


> Great website you have Mike! Thanks for all the info and pics!
> 
> Did you drive your car with the RE shifter but whitout the WSR?
> 
> /RS2


the re shifter is made to more or less work with the wsr - both parts have an offset - i figured why bother on the re without the wsr? if that is what you want then get either the UUC or B&M - remember that Ben (rogue engineering) designed both the current UUC and the current RE shifters... I just think his original approach was better.
I think that ideally an SSK would provide a shorter throw, would raise the pivot to align the selector rod with the shorter throw shift lever and raise it back up to about a 1/2" below the OEM position, would replace the crap OEM bushing at the front of the carrier and replace the link between the transmission and the selector rod - I think I just described the autosolutions ultimate kit - which I have never driven but many people with a clue seem to really like. I will get around to doing that kit in my car sooner rather than later and will add it to the comparative review at the site.
If you're looking for a very simple, effective, cheap and easy (cheap) to install SSK then I think you would be hard pressed to beat UUC. Apparently if you want to pay for the kit and pay for a significantly more involved install then autosolutions ultimate kit would seem to be the way to go. I think that the RE kit is a fish out of water - but that's just my opinion - I really want to slap in the AS kit in my so I can go from hypothesis to fact. Stay tuned


----------



## Z3RO (Jul 3, 2003)

I'm interested in reading the review for Autosolution Ultimate Kit too. 
I'm still waiting for UUC to get the SSK in stock and for the mean time, I'll wait for your review.
Please keep us updated, Mike.


----------



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

RS2 said:


> The reason is that I've tested both the UUC and the previous RE whitout the WSR and I found the RE to be superior at that time.
> 
> But the Autosolution ultimate kit is also very interesting so I'm awaiting your verdict!
> 
> ...


some thoughts...
The only difference between the old RE shifter without the WSR and the UUC shifter is length of throw and UUC's SS ball and bearings.. From that one could say that the RE kit would give slightly (probably not noticible) shorter though heavier shifts. Also, comparing shifter in different cars is pretty hard. Condition of tranny mounts, the transmission itself, tranny fluid etc. introduce too many variables. I'm pretty sure that in the same car with just a lever swap (RE or UUC) 99% of drivers could not tell the two apart - there are just no real substantial differences for the driver to actually feel. Start playing with pivot height, selector rods, offsets, carriers, etc and then there is a difference you can feel.
The M5 does have the same tranny but for some reason every M5 I've ever driven has had a much better OEM shifter than any M3 - why? Don't know, my guess would be that the linkage is different......


----------



## Z3RO (Jul 3, 2003)

hey mike,
do you think the transmission mounts is useful?


----------



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

Z3RO said:


> hey mike,
> do you think the transmission mounts is useful?


I think that if you're going to take the time to take all the stuff under the car apart you may as well do the tranny mounts and fluid at the same time. The mounts seem to help things from flopping around underneath - especially under load and make shifting more consistent. Something like Royal Purple syncromax goes a long way toward smoothing shifts out when the tranny is cold though I don't think it make a damn bit of difference once the transmission is completely warmed up but for $15 its hard to beat.


----------



## Z3RO (Jul 3, 2003)

mike_m3 said:


> I think that if you're going to take the time to take all the stuff under the car apart you may as well do the tranny mounts and fluid at the same time. The mounts seem to help things from flopping around underneath - especially under load and make shifting more consistent. Something like Royal Purple syncromax goes a long way toward smoothing shifts out when the tranny is cold though I don't think it make a damn bit of difference once the transmission is completely warmed up but for $15 its hard to beat.


I don't think I'm changing the SSK by myself as it requires me getting under the car.... Most probably I'm getting it to some autowerks to install them.... As for the Royal Purple Synchromax, I don't think I'm getting them as I don't trust those shops... 
I had a bad experience before changing my brother's car's break pad and they didn't use the fluid even after telling them to do so and now it squeaks.
For tranny mounts, not sure if it's worth it.... I might be getting RE w/ WSR now. What do you suggest? I checked RE sell the tranny mounts for $45.


----------



## lonestar (Nov 20, 2002)

*Does shift Effort Increase?*

Mike

My wife swears her E36 M3 had a shorter throw shifter and has been unhappy with the shifting of the E46 since we bought it. While an SSK seems to be the obvious solution, I'm concerned about raising the level of shifting effort to the point that she won't be happy. I think she would prefer the lower position that the UUC could offer (and I'm leaning in that direction), but that may raise the effort level as well. I would appreciate your thoughts. Your writeups are very helpful. Thanks for sharing.

Also Mike...CB M3 with 4500 miles so far.


----------



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

lonestar said:


> Mike
> 
> My wife swears her E36 M3 had a shorter throw shifter and has been unhappy with the shifting of the E46 since we bought it. While an SSK seems to be the obvious solution, I'm concerned about raising the level of shifting effort to the point that she won't be happy. I think she would prefer the lower position that the UUC could offer (and I'm leaning in that direction), but that may raise the effort level as well. I would appreciate your thoughts. Your writeups are very helpful. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Also Mike...CB M3 with 4500 miles so far.


If you shorten the top section and/or extend the lower section of the shift lever you will decrease the distance the shft lever has to travel in order to complete the shift - kind of the basics of SSK's - BUT if you do one or both you will increase effort required to complete the shift. Physics is a _:nono::nono::nono::nono::nono: that way. I think UUC's kit adds very little effort to the shift vs. OEM. The lower you set the lever though the shorter the shift and the higher the effort. Just no way around that. UUC is pretty easy (or cheap) to install and you may wnat to give it a go and see what she thinks. In feel its a giant leap over the OEM shifter. You may also want to consider changing tranny fluid to RP Syncromax as that will lighten the shift a bit as well and may partially compensate for the inescapable physics of short shifters.


----------

